# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Communauté] Canard BD : Ranx, l'intégrale

## kilfou

Les jeunes, de nos jours, ne savent plus ce qu'il y a de bon. Ils préfèrent se vautrer dans un canapé pour jouer plutôt que de subir la torture du tabouret devant le PC. Ils préfèrent lire la twittérature plutôt que de vrais livres avec du vrai papier de vrai arbre. Et en plus, ils n'y connaissent rien en BD : et vas y que je te lis des mangas ou des comics et que Ranx n'évoque pour eux qu'une manufacture de photocopieurs. Han, quelle misère intellectuelle, si loin des valeurs (respect de l'autorité, vivre sainement, prier cinq fois par jour et tutti quanti...) prônées par l'intégrale que je vous présente aujourd'hui....

 Nan je déconne en fait. Juste pour la dernière phrase, le reste du paragraphe est malheureusement vrai. Ranx est un personnage à part : créé (scénario et dessin) par Stefano Tamburini à la toute fin des seventies en Italie dans un épisode resté longtemps introuvable en album, le robot amoureux prend son envol et accède à la gloire quand Tanino Liberatore le dessine. Mais revenons un peu sur le "scénario" qui ne fait pas vraiment l'intérêt, tout indigent qu'il est. RanX est donc un androïde créé à partir de morceaux de photocopieurs, d'où son nom. Seul hic : il échappe à son créateur (un sale délinquétudiant gauchiste) et sa seule raison de "vivre" devient Lubna, une petite peste de 12 ans prostituée et junkie. Et pour elle, par amour, il va commettre les pires atrocités fortement réprouvées par la morale, dans une Rome (puis plus tard à New York) complètement déglinguée, à la limite du post-apocalyptique.

 Voilà pour le scénario, mâtiné vous l'aurez remarqué d'une touche de Frankenstein et de La Belle et la Bête. C'est surtout pour le dessin fantastique de Liberatore, plein de couleurs chatoyantes, de démesure et de détails que vous allez craquer. Et aussi pour le parfum de brûlot punk NO FUTURE, ultra-violence gratuite, sexe drugs & rock and roll qui émane de Ranx. Pas exactement dans le style de Tank Girl, beaucoup plus parodique, référencé et bon enfant même s'il est évident qu'il y a un lien de parenté.

 En bonus, quelques pages de croquis préparatoires et d'illustrations inédites complètent harmonieusement ce retour dans le passé d'une bande dessinée marquante, enfin rééditée à vil prix dans un format qui ne dénature pas les planches splendides de Liberatore.

_Ranx l'intégrale, Tamburini, Liberatore et Chabat (oui oui celui-là, qui signe le scénar du dernier tome, sans démériter), Drugstore, 192 pages, 15€._

Voir la news (3 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Mr Ianou

Ah de la belle BD couillue.

Merci de faire découvrir ça pour certains.

----------


## lincruste

Elle m'a traumatisé quand j'étais petit cette bédé. Ranxerox à New-York, le dingue du métro, la nuque qui pète avec un bruit bien dégueu... Luuubna, lûv ::wub::

----------


## Boitameuh

Ça fait chaud au coeur de voir un truc aussi barré et repoussant conseillé ici.

----------


## r2djbeuh

D'ailleurs, signe évident qu'il s'agit bien du même Chabat, le vaisseau de "Objectif : Nul" s'appelle le Liberator, et a été dessiné par...
Allez, je vous laisse deviner.

----------


## DARKDDR

On dirait Guido d'X-Factor ayant piqué le T-shirt de l'homme sable.

Mais non je lis pas trop de comics...
(Serieusement Guido est peut-être inspiré par le heros de Ranx,non?)

----------


## Rhoth

Wow, ca me rajeunit pas, l'un de mes premiers jeu vidéo quand j'étais tout petit, où je suis resté plusieurs heures à essayer de recommencer ce jeu difficile (enfin c'est relatif, j'avais à tout casser 7 ans...) mais qui m'accrochait pour son univers  :Cigare: 

Il devait être testé dans l'un des premiers numéros de Joystick aussi à l'époque, si je me souviens.



http://hol.abime.net/1199 il est téléchargeable je pense dans les liens en tant qu'abandonware si vous voulez y jouer :D

Je crois qu'il est temps de rattraper le passé et se mettre à cette BD  ::wub::

----------


## Nono

C'est quoi cette haine viscérale des mangas ? Dans le même genre, je pense à Gunnm, et Gunnm c'est quand même loin d'être merdique.

----------


## kilfou

La même haine que contre les Bretons, les roux ou les modos.  :Cigare:

----------


## Khalimerot

> C'est quoi cette haine viscérale des mangas ? Dans le même genre, je pense à Gunnm, et Gunnm c'est quand même loin d'être merdique.


Oh oui gunnm , première decouverte dans les VHS manga mania a l'epoque , 
je me suis ensuite lancé dans les mangas...et RAAAAh c'est que du bonheur :D

----------


## Shane Fenton

Ma découverte de Ranx date du numéro "Spécial été" de _Micro News_ il y a exactement 20 ans. Au même moment sortait le jeu vidéo basé sur l'univers de _Ranx_ (qui avait reçu une bonne critique en son temps). Mais ce n'est qu'après que j'ai pu lire les BD. La vache, quel choc !

Par contre, je me demande si on pourrait faire des BD de même calibre aujourd'hui (les jeux, n'en parlons pas...).

----------


## L0ur5

Ha kewl, j'avais déjà entendu parler de cette BD, mais sans plus. Ce genre d'univers me plait beaucoup, j'irais jeter un œil dessus chez mon dealer.

----------


## Narushima

Houlà, je me souviens d'une revue avec plein de B.D. violento-érotiques que j'avais lu pitchou, ça m'avait plus. Et y'avait bien sûr du Ranx dedans.

----------


## Elbreth

Putain Ranx! Je viens de me prendre 20 ans dans la gueule. C'est une des bd que j'ai pu lire quand j'étais plus jeune, dans le dos de mes parents. Un de ces trucs ultra-violents et sans aucune justification, qui ont marqué au fer à souder ma petite âme d'enfant. Depuis je rigole à chaque fois que quelqu'un se fait mal, et un film bien gore m'est devenu l'équivalent d'une bonne comédie.
Nan je ne suis pas complétement dérangé!

----------


## malmoutt3

Merci pour ce bon plan, 15e c'est donné  ::wub:: .

----------


## lincruste

> Houlà, je me souviens d'une revue avec plein de B.D. violento-érotiques que j'avais lu pitchou, ça m'avait plus. Et y'avait bien sûr du Ranx dedans.


L'écho des Savanes, non?

edit: Je sais pas si ils ont publié Ranx dans A suivre, sinon, mais si tu l'as lu petit, c'était surement l'Echo. Dans toutes les bonnes familles il y avait des Charlie mensuels, L'Echo, Hara-Kiri et du Lauzier qui traînaient à la portée des enfants.

----------


## Nono

> La même haine que contre les Bretons, les roux ou les modos.


Nan mais les bretons pourquoi pas, personnellement j'organise une fois par mois une pétition pour un génocide de ce peuple dissident. A propos des roux, j'ai croisé les doigts pour que le volcan islandais décime la population irlandaise, foyer infectueux s'il en est. Mais les lecteurs de manga, ça me semble moins évident. A quoi le reconnait-on d'abord ? Qui me dit que ma collègue d'en face, illustre descendante de philosophes de renom, n'aimerait pas Dragon Ball en douce ?

----------


## kilfou

> Nan mais les bretons pourquoi pas, personnellement j'organise une fois par mois une pétition pour un génocide de ce peuple dissident. A propos des roux, j'ai croisé les doigts pour que le volcan islandais décime la population irlandaise, foyer infectueux s'il en est. Mais les lecteurs de manga, ça me semble moins évident. A quoi le reconnait-on d'abord ? Qui me dit que ma collègue d'en face, illustre descendante de philosophes de renom, n'aimerait pas Dragon Ball en douce ?


Dit le breton roux modo...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Avérik

> C'est quoi cette haine viscérale des mangas ? Dans le même genre, je pense à Gunnm, et Gunnm c'est quand même loin d'être merdique.


C'est ce qui me fait rire (ou pleurer, ça dépend du moment de la journée) quand je lis Canard PC. Ils nous ont pondu y a 2-3 numéros un spécial BD où il disait : "ouais la BD c'est trop bien, mais aux débuts on critiquait ce genre de débile, la BD c'était pour les décérébrés, tu vois. Maintenant, bah c'est génial, y a plein de couleurs et de supers histoires ! C'est total respect, avec des auteurs géniaux". Mais le comportement réducteur de l'époque, il l'applique aujourd'hui aux mangas. Faux-culs.

Je lis aussi bien des BD, mangas et comics, et je me porte très bien. Je joue même dans mon canapé à la console de temps en temps, parce que rien ne vaut un tournoi de Smash Bros.

Et pour prouver qu'il existe de bons mangas : Berserk (les 16 premiers tomes notamment), Higanjima, Gen d'Hiroshima sont des valeurs sûres. Et oui, y a pas que Naruto.

----------


## kilfou

Ce qui y est vraiment drôle, c'est que dès qu'on titille un fanboy avec un troll éculé et aisément repérable, ça marche à tous les coups.  :^_^: 

PS : c'est moi qui ai écrit le dossier.

----------


## Avérik

Et c'est toi qui es content de placer "troll éculé et aisément repérable" ? C'était mieux avant.

----------


## kilfou

Je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir.  :tired:

----------


## LaVaBo

Il est sorti ? Il n'est pas visible chez les gros cyberdealers...





> Et c'est toi qui es content de placer "troll éculé et aisément repérable" ? C'était mieux avant.


Ahlala, les lecteurs de manga, ils comprennent jamais rien  ::rolleyes::

----------


## kilfou

Avec Ranxerox, ça sort (aujourd'hui d'ailleurs).

http://www.amazon.fr/Ranxerox-int%C3...3068969&sr=8-4

 ::):

----------


## LaVaBo

> Avec Ranxerox, ça sort (aujourd'hui d'ailleurs).
> 
> http://www.amazon.fr/Ranxerox-int%C3...3068969&sr=8-4


Forcément, je cherchais "Ranx" ou "Ranx intégrale".

----------


## kilfou

Bah y a les deux noms mais j'ai repris celui qui est sur la couv.

Tu fais ta suiveuse encore ?  ::siffle::   ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Bah y a les deux noms mais j'ai repris celui qui est sur la couv.
> 
> Tu fais ta suiveuse encore ?


Ntt ntt je me renseigne pour l'instant. J'ai encore L'Histoire des 3 Adolfs et les Avant la Quête, en pending, avant de passer à autre chose.

----------


## kilfou

J'ai pas précisé mais l'intégrale est en petit format hein.

Mais c'est vraiment pas gênant.  ::):

----------


## Kinski

Ranx... ::o: 
Le choc la première fois que j'en avais emprunté un à la bibliothèque du coin, à 12 ans... La nana qui tamponnait les cartes n'était pas très regardante sur l'age...

Plus tard, j'ai découvert d'où venait le rendu si particulier des planches de Liberatore : il bossait au fond de teint... ::o:  ::o: 

Je vais me choper l'intégrale, tiens. Ceux qui me restent en format de poche sont explosés. ::):

----------


## Narushima

> L'écho des Savanes, non?
> 
> edit: Je sais pas si ils ont publié Ranx dans A suivre, sinon, mais si tu l'as lu petit, c'était surement l'Echo. Dans toutes les bonnes familles il y avait des Charlie mensuels, L'Echo, Hara-Kiri et du Lauzier qui traînaient à la portée des enfants.


Voilà, c'était un album de l'écho. Et y'avait aussi les Charlie, bien sûr.



> J'ai encore L'Histoire des 3 Adolfs et les Avant la Quête, en pending *attente*, avant de passer à autre chose.

----------


## Marchemort

> Ce qui y est vraiment drôle, c'est que dès qu'on titille un fanboy avec un troll éculé et aisément repérable, ça marche à tous les coups.


Je confirme, je me suis déjà fait avoir.  :tired:

----------


## ggtr1138

> C'est surtout pour le dessin fantastique de Liberatore, plein de couleurs chatoyantes (...)


Sauf que cette édition est en noir et blanc si je ne m'abuse, non ?

----------


## kilfou

Tu te trompes.

Seule la première histoire (dessinée par Tamburini) est en N&B.

Le reste est _très_  coloré.

----------


## ggtr1138

> Tu te trompes.
> 
> Seule la première histoire (dessinée par Tamburini) est en N&B.
> 
> Le reste est _très_  coloré.


Merci pour la précision.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Tu te trompes.
> 
> Seule la première histoire (dessinée par Tamburini) est en N&B.
> 
> Le reste est _très_  coloré.


Honte à amazon alors, qui ne propose que du N&B dans les quelques pages visibles (sûrement les premières).

----------


## ggtr1138

> Honte à amazon alors, qui ne propose que du N&B dans les quelques pages visibles (sûrement les premières).


Oui, et c'est guère mieux sur le site de l'éditeur :
http://www.drugstorebd.com/bd/ranx-l...2723475686.htm

Quand on clique sur la planche, on n'a qu'un zoom de la couv'...

----------


## Warzlouf

Je sais qu'Alain Chabat adorait Liberatore au point de donner son nom au vaisseau de l'excellente série Objectif Nuls. Je sais aussi que c'est Liberatore qui a designé le vaisseau en question. 

Mais je ne savais pas qu'Alain Chabat avait écrit un scénar pour cette géniale et trash qu'il a toujours adorée : Ranx Xerox. Il a vraiment réalisé un rêve (et j'espère qu'il réalisera un des miens en faisant une bonne adaptation du Marsupilami ne film). 

Que de doux souvenirs d'adolescence, cette série !

----------


## le_guide_michelin

Ha purée Kilfou! Maintenant je me sens obligé de monter au grenier ressortir mes vieux albums de Ranx. Je les avais planquer là haut, ainsi que plein d'autres, pour que mes mômes n'esquintent pas leur âme d'enfant.
Mais je les conservent bien au chaud pour eux, et aussi pour moi. C'est comme pour la moutarde sur un bon steak. Un jour ils seront prêt à gouter ce qui est vraiment bon. :;):

----------


## Khyheauts

"et vas y que je te lis des mangas ou des comics"

Et si on lit des bons mangas et des bons comics ? Ca compte  ::huh:: 

 ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Oué un de plus !  ::lol::

----------


## Khyheauts

> Oué un de plus !


J'avais pas lu les autres post avant de répondre x)

Oh bah ca va hein....c'est une attaque de plein front aussi faut dire...Mais Ranx je connaissais pas...et à vrai dire je viens de perdre 15€ en lisant l'article...ça m'a l'air d'être du bon.

----------


## Narvin Bertha

Au fait, je suis le seul à avoir trouvé que le tome de chabat souffrait du syndrome fallout 3 ? Avec son humour geek hors de propos et tombant systématiquement à plat, il a sacrement pourri l'esprit trash et sec de la série. Chabat m'indiffère quand il décide d'être pas très drôle sur C+, mais quand il touche aux bédés que j'aime, je regrette un peu plus que ce ne soit pas quelqu'un de talentueux.

----------


## GrandFather

> Voilà, c'était un album de l'écho. Et y'avait aussi les Charlie, bien sûr.


C'était publié aussi dans « Special Usa ». Matin, quel journal !  ::wub::

----------


## Red_Force

Gloire à l'éditeur qui le ressort. L'époque a besoin de montagnes d'incorrections !

----------


## Kinski

> Au fait, je suis le seul à avoir trouvé que le tome de chabat souffrait du syndrome fallout 3 ? Avec son humour geek hors de propos et tombant systématiquement à plat, il a sacrement pourri l'esprit trash et sec de la série. Chabat m'indiffère quand il décide d'être pas très drôle sur C+, mais quand il touche aux bédés que j'aime, je regrette un peu plus que ce ne soit pas quelqu'un de talentueux.


Chabat a ses bons et ses mauvais côtés...
Quand au dernier tome de Ranx, que je n'avais jamais lu et que j'ai découvert hier soir en relisant l'intégrale, je ne vois pas vraiment en quoi il dénature la série...

----------


## kilfou

Pareil pour moi. 

Tu peux nous expliquer ?

----------


## Yog-Sothoth

Ouah pinaize ! Ca faisait des années que j'espérais un album Ranx, faut que je le trouve !

----------


## Darkmistermomy

"Don't feed the troll" Ouais bon, en soit. Mais quand ça vient d'un journaliste, bof quoi.

J'sais très bien que c'est la doctrine de CPC, mais au moins trouvez autre chose pour répondre que "Haha j'tai niqué lolz"

----------


## Spad

Je ne connaissais pas, mais la news m'a tellement fait envie que je l'ai achetée au retour du boulot.
Hâte de lire ça  ::):

----------


## kilfou

> "Don't feed the troll" Ouais bon, en soit. Mais quand ça vient d'un journaliste, bof quoi.
> 
> J'sais très bien que c'est la doctrine de CPC, mais au moins trouvez autre chose pour répondre que "Haha j'tai niqué lolz"



Oué un de plus !  ::lol:: 

Plus sérieusement :
- Je ne suis pas journaliste hein. Bénévole pour le site et une seule pige pour le canard papier alors bon... Je peux pas décemment pas être au niveau d'un ackboo par exemple.

- C'est vrai que j'aime pas les manga. J'aime beaucoup les dénigrer aussi. Mais c'est quand même assez évident que je brocarde comme ça, sans vraies raisons. Comme on bashe ici les Mac, les consoles, les roux, les bretons. 
Je comprends pas pourquoi y en a toujours pour s'indigner alors que c'est visible comme le nez au milieu de la figure que c'est de l'humour (pas génial, je le concède).

----------


## ElGothiko

De toute façon, du moment que ce que tu lis te plait, le reste je m'en fous. 
Perso, j'ai des gouts très éclectique (super valable)
Dans ma biblio BD (parce que les romans c'est pareil), j'ai du tank girl, Rank Xerox, Rubrique à brac, Raghnarok, Lapinot, l'oiseau du temps, du spirou, des johans & pirlouits, du marvel, du Sandman, du Y, du fables, du Dragon ball, du dr Slump, du akira, du Nausicaa, du keroro. Et bien d'autres (plus de 3000 unités à ce jour au désespoir de ma chérie). Je lis aussi du Naruto et j'assume. Tout ça, c'est la même chose : de la bande dessinée (je hais le terme Roman graphique que je trouve pédant), l'essentiel étant de prendre plaisir à lire.

Sinon pour le sujet, quand j'ai vu le prix de l'intégrale chez mon dealer, je me suis jeté dessus, y a bon !

----------


## lincruste

> [...]Perso, j'ai des gouts très éclectique (super valable)[...]


 ::cry::

----------


## Avérik

> Oué un de plus ! 
> Plus sérieusement :
> - Je ne suis pas journaliste hein. Bénévole pour le site et une seule pige pour le canard papier alors bon... Je peux pas décemment pas être au niveau d'un ackboo par exemple.
> 
> - C'est vrai que j'aime pas les manga. J'aime beaucoup les dénigrer aussi. Mais c'est quand même assez évident que je brocarde comme ça, sans vraies raisons. Comme on bashe ici les Mac, les consoles, les roux, les bretons. 
> Je comprends pas pourquoi y en a toujours pour s'indigner alors que c'est visible comme le nez au milieu de la figure que c'est de l'humour (pas génial, je le concède).


- C'est sûr que tout le monde n'est pas Grand Maitre B par exemple.

- C'est marrant de "bashe" un peu. Mais faut comprendre que ça devient vite lourd. Surtout quand on tape sur tout et n'importe qui, n'importe quoi, sans raison, juste pour "troll", "flame", et faire genre. Et on retrouve cet esprit aussi bien dans la version papier que web. Peut-être que cela a toujours été comme ça, mais je trouve que c'est de plus en plus visible ou présent.
Personne ne s'indigne quand on troll une ou deux fois.

----------


## kilfou

Tu sais que taper sur tout ce qui passe, comme ça, sans discernement, c'est un peu le principe de Ranx...
Tu vois où je veux en venir ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## lincruste

> [...] Peut-être que cela a toujours été comme ça, mais je trouve que c'est de plus en plus visible ou présent.
> Personne ne s'indigne quand on troll une ou deux fois.


Au contraire! Le fait de devoir préciser [humour][/humour], "_Ce n'est que mon modeste avis_" et de mettre des smileys partout, c'est plutôt récent. Tout se perd ma bonne dame.

----------


## Avérik

> Tu sais que taper sur tout ce qui passe, comme ça, sans discernement, c'est un peu le principe de Ranx...
> Tu vois où je veux en venir ?


Oui, mais les X autres fois, c'était pour préparer ta news aussi ?  ::rolleyes:: 




> Au contraire! Le fait de devoir préciser [humour][/humour], "Ce n'est que mon modeste avis" et de mettre des smileys partout, c'est plutôt récent. Tout se perd ma bonne dame.


Dans ce cas c'est moi, je tourne vieux con. Mais n'étant pas le seul sur ce forum, je suis rassuré.

----------


## kilfou

Tain pourtant, je suis très vieux con aussi moi, dans mon attitude.
Et tu sais quoi : la prochaine fois que tu verras manga dans une de mes news (et c'est quand même pas si souvent que ça, j'ai vérifié  :tired: ), tu remplaceras par un truc que t'aimes pas.

----------


## Darkmistermomy

> Je comprends pas pourquoi y en a toujours pour s'indigner alors que c'est visible comme le nez au milieu de la figure que c'est de l'humour (pas génial, je le concède).


Bah ça veut juste dire que tu troll bien.  ::): 

De toute façon moi je m'en fous un peu à la base, c'était juste les remarques du style "un de plus" qui m'avaient "choqués".  :P

----------

